# Weapons in Goju?



## SRyuFighter (Jan 9, 2003)

A friend of mine is thinking about starting Goju Ryu and we were both wondering what weapons there are in that style. I myself am a Shorin man so I really didn't know. Thanks.


----------



## cdhall (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *A friend of mine is thinking about starting Goju Ryu and we were both wondering what weapons there are in that style. I myself am a Shorin man so I really didn't know. Thanks. *



My friend is affiliated with these guys, he runs the Austin school
http://www.togkf.org/rank.html

he teaches Goju and Kobudo.  As far as I can tell Kobudo is an Okinawan weapon art.  Some of the Kobudo weapons are in Goju but Kobudo only does weapons forms and sparring.  You might be able to tell from that link that they use the Bo, Tonfa and Sai in Goju.  I think that is right.

In Kobudo I know they also use Nunchaku and my friend has several other weapons that he teaches.  I don't know the Okinawan names, but there is an Oar, a 3 headed spear, machetti, double sticks, lots of stuff.

I hope this helps, it is not my area of expertise but the "contact" link goes to Sensei Yocham so tell him Doug Hall referred you if you drop him a line to ask him.  They are now part of an international Goju organization so maybe they have someone by your friend.  I know they have affiliates in Canada, Australia, and the US.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 9, 2003)

When I studied Goju we just did bo and sai.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Jan 10, 2003)

Okinawan goju-ryu as a system has no weapons, it is an empty hand system [that's what karate means as I'm sure you know].
However,  in Okinawa many goju-ryu dojo also offer training in kobudo [old budo] which in this case means weapons.
You would have to know who your friends future teacher learnt from to know what linage he is teaching.
The main weapons used in Okinawa are, 
Bo
Sai
Nunchaku
Tonfa
Of course there are other weapons used but these are the main ones. In Okinawa many different styles of karate share the same kobudo teachers, so it is possible to have six people from six different karate styles all training together in a kobudo class.
regards,

Mike.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks everyone.


----------

